# Fezzari Shafer Gravel Road bike review



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

I don't think there is a stigma with consumer direct. Not in this day and age for many mid-highend buyers. The issue that has been written many times is the company's branding, specifically the name.


----------



## Heffe1 (Feb 4, 2016)

440 chainstays, that thing must handle like a boat!


----------



## spokey1 (Dec 9, 2016)

Whether you like the name or not, it makes people talk about it and gives the company spotlight and discussion. Like Surly. It's such a weird name, i like it. Sure, girly. Surly.


----------



## JMAragon (Oct 4, 2011)

Fezzari is a pretentious sounding name and is too close to Ferrari. Surly, on the other hand, means unfriendly and ill tempered. I like that. I can relate to that.


----------

